# 2.4.21-ck kernel

## Olimaus

hallo

ich habe mir den ck-kernel(aus bugs.gentoo.org) in der oben genannten version compiliert.

soweit ist alles gut geaufen, mein problem ist, er bleibt bei "acivating swap" stehen

keine kernel panic oder ähnliches, er bleibt einfach stehehn.

dieser bug ist irgendwie bekannt, ich habe schon davon gelesen, ich weiss aber nicht mehr wo und ich kenne auch kein workaround.

kann mir jemand helfen? 

gruss

oliver

----------

## Vyper

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  :Very Happy: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=61783

Wäre auch für eine Antwort dankbar, da das Problem auch bei mir noch nicht gelöst ist.

----------

## aleph-3

21-ck1 noch unstable und 20-ck6 gleichfalls .. mal 21-ck2 abwarten .. 

lange 21 vorlaufzeit hat leider nicht so viel gebracht ...

----------

## Thowil

bei mir bleibt der r2 bei deactivating swap hängen...

ich denke mal, daß das wohl an swap-prefetch liegt, was im r1 per default aus war.

der r1 läuft bei mir ohne probleme.

----------

## firaX

ich hab den 2.4.21-ck3 kernel (nicht aus portage sondern selber zam gebastelt) und bei mir bleibt er beim reboot/shutdown auch bei "deactivating swap" hängen.

Schon eine lösung gefunden dafür?

----------

## Vyper

Ich habe mittlerweile den -r3 probiert, und leider hängt er immer noch an derselben Stelle.

Möchte nicht mal jemand ein Topic im englischsprachigen Teil des Forums aufmachen? Da lesen noch ein paar mehr Leute mit, die vielleicht eine Lösung parat haben.

----------

## firaX

ich weiss nun wie mans macht:

www.kernel.org  -> linux-2.4.21  (komplett) runterladen

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/ -> hier statt dem ck3 patch die EINZELNEN patches runterladen, ich weiss des ist nervig, aber so hat man die möglichkeit den 10er patch (swap dings da) wegzulassen.

----------

## Thowil

also liegts bei dir ebenfalls am swap prefetch?!

----------

## firaX

steht ja sogar da auf der seite vom ck das des ärger macht -> lösung 1010 und 1011 weglassen , also hab ich mir alle ausser die 2 runtergeladen (grsec hab ich auch noch weggelassen weil das braucht den 1010)  , dann die vanilla src ungepackt , die patches nach ein ander aufgespielt (von 1000 -> 1090) , make menuconfig  und dann kompiliert, funktionier einwandfrei, er aktiviert und deaktiviert den swap jetzt ohne probleme, kann den pc endlich auch runterfahren heh  :Smile: 

----------

## frbie

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Kann man da nicht das ebuilt oder die heruntergeladenen Dateien manipulieren. 

Ich bin ja von Natur aus faul und will vermeiden die Patches einzeln aufzuspielen.

----------

## Vyper

Wenn es nur darum geht, die Patches 1010 und 1011 wegzulassen, kann man natürlich auch einfach das ebuild entsprechend modifizieren:

```
*** ck-sources-2.4.21-r3.ebuild.old     2003-07-06 23:29:45.000000000 +0200

--- ck-sources-2.4.21-r3.ebuild 2003-07-06 23:53:13.000000000 +0200

***************

*** 22,32 ****

  # Base ck contains the batch O(1) scheduler, preemptible,

  # low latency, and interactivity patch:

  BASE_PATCH="patch-1000_O1_PE_LL_0306231337_2.4.21-ck3.bz2"

- # Con Colivas autoregulation vm hacks:

- # USE: -aavm -rmap

- CKVM_PATCH="patch-1010_CKVM_0306200059_2.4.21-ck2.bz2"

- # Swap prefetching:

- SP_PATCH="patch-1011_SP_0306102217_2.4.21-ck2.bz2"

  # Read Latency2:

  RL2="patch-1020_RL2_0305310042_2.4.21-ck2.bz2"

  # Desktop Tuning 1:

--- 22,27 ----

***************

*** 80,87 ****

  CK_URL="${TGL_URL}"

  SRC_URI="http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.4/linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2 \

                ${CK_URL}/${BASE_PATCH} \

-               ${CK_URL}/${CKVM_PATCH} \

-               ${CK_URL}/${SP_PATCH} \

                ${CK_URL}/${RL2} \

                ${CK_URL}/${DT1_PATCH} \

                ${CK_URL}/${VH_PATCH} \

--- 75,80 ----

***************

*** 146,152 ****

        unpack linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2

        # Add the main separate patches:

!       add_patches ${BASE_PATCH} ${CKVM_PATCH} ${SP_PATCH} ${RL2} ${DT1_PATCH} ${ST_PATCH} ${VH_PATCH} ${DT2_PATCH}

        [ -n "`use pcmcia`" ] && \

          einfo "PCMCIA is in use: \"Variable HZ setting\" and \"Desktop Tuning 2\" removed." && \

          rem_patches ${VH_PATCH} ${DT2_PATCH}

--- 139,145 ----

        unpack linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2

        # Add the main separate patches:

!       add_patches ${BASE_PATCH} ${RL2} ${DT1_PATCH} ${ST_PATCH} ${VH_PATCH} ${DT2_PATCH}

        [ -n "`use pcmcia`" ] && \

          einfo "PCMCIA is in use: \"Variable HZ setting\" and \"Desktop Tuning 2\" removed." && \

          rem_patches ${VH_PATCH} ${DT2_PATCH}
```

Mit diesen Änderungen läuft der neue Kernel jetzt bei mir.

----------

## firaX

ja ka ich hab das nie mit ebuild gemacht , meiner meinung nach braucht man für nen kernel kein ebuild, die make commands muss man ja eh selber eingeben  :Smile: 

----------

## Olimaus

 *firaX wrote:*   

> ja ka ich hab das nie mit ebuild gemacht , meiner meinung nach braucht man für nen kernel kein ebuild, die make commands muss man ja eh selber eingeben 

 

das ebuild läd den kernel ja nur runter und patcht ihn.

die make befehle muss ja dann trotzdem jeder per hand ausführen. 

ich habe mein problem so gelöst.

ich habe den swap eintrag aus der fstab raus genommen und habe ein 

swapon /dev/hda2 (meine device) in die /etc/conf.d/local.start eingefügt.

soweit scheint es dann gut zu sein.

gruss

oli

----------

